# help me



## onfhunter1 (Jul 15, 2011)

hey guys i am ready to get to know the lord but i just do not know how to. i am ready to change my life and be a better person so if you can help i would realy be thankful


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think there's any better way to get to know the Lord than reading from His holy word.
I recommend reading from a New American Standard Bible or the New International Version Bible.

Seek God and He will find you.
Are you associated with a local church family right now?

God bless you my friend, be prepared for a new and improved life.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re:*

Here's how you need to get started.

*****PRAY*****

1) Tell God you are ready to change your way and follow Christ.
2) Ask Him to bring committed believers into your life to help you.
3) Ask him to show you a church that will help you grow in your area.

God will answer if you ask these things!!!

Start reading the Bible, a version easy to understand for starters, like the English Standard Version, NIV, or the new Living Translation.
Start Here:  Romans 3:23, Romans 10:9-10, John 3:1-17

Be careful who you listen to on this site.  Here are some I know are trustworthy:

RonnieT, ChristianHunter, gtparts, StriperAddict, RonPalsey, stringmusic, BCPerry, just to name a few.

Eddie (aka formula1)


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 16, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Here's how you need to get started.
> 
> *****PRAY*****
> 
> ...



 Eddie! thanks for making me feel at home. I mean this in a good way. One is never a prophet in his own homeland, so it is said.

Also, I have heard it said that Matthew 5, 6, and 7, followed by the Acts of the Apostles is good pack or kit rations.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re:*



gordon 2 said:


> Eddie! thanks for making me feel at home. I mean this in a good way. One is never a prophet in his own homeland, so it is said.
> 
> Also, I have heard it said that Matthew 5, 6, and 7, followed by the Acts of the Apostles is good pack or kit rations.



My friend Gordy is safe to. Just remember he is a deep thinker. But the Spirit of the Almighty works in Him. Good scriptures too Gordy, sorry I forgot you in my list. You were included in the 'just to name a few' part!

To further illustrate my friend Gordy, sometimes I read something he says and I say to myself 'Brilliant'.  Then other times, well, he leaves me in the place of the AFLAC duck!  Such is the way of deep thinkers!

I knew I could not name all the wonderful folks on here.  The list of the not so wonderful would have been much shorter!

f1


----------



## olcowman (Jul 16, 2011)

onfhunter1 said:


> hey guys i am ready to get to know the lord but i just do not know how to. i am ready to change my life and be a better person so if you can help i would realy be thankful



My friend that is one of the most open, not to mention most important, posts I've ever seen on this forum. I really hope there is some folks on here that are perhaps near to Monticello that can help you along the path... I am by no means a 'scholar' of the Gospels (not even close) but some of these learned folks on here are. I lurk around and try and read into some the real serious stuff but it tends to get over my head in a hurry? I have to go at my on pace and maybe that is one of the keys to one's spiritual awakening in Christ?

I was in your shoes not that long ago and just like you 'I reached out'... and i also reached out to what was practically strangers. I knew that my life was incomplete, that my heart desired something more than material things, I could feel myself a straddle of a real thin line and I was a leaning in the wrong direction everyday that I denied my Lord and Saviour. I made lots of excuses... I didn't have the time, churches were run by corrupt folks, my wife isn't interested, all my friends are partiers, and a heap more. I was making out like it was going to be a lot of work doing this big 'Jesus thing', I was a thinking I was going to have to start really studying the Bible and then go out and hunt him down, wherever he was!

And then one of the simpliest, lowest keyed, most modest and unpretentous old fellers you ever laid eyes on quietly told me something that I had forgot... I didn't have to go out and hunt Jesus down. I didn't have to research all the religions and different denominations, or even take a vacation from work. No Sir... he showed me that Jesus was right beside me and always had been, had even promised me he would always be there even when I denied him...

I didn't mean to get off on a tangent there... but my point is, find yourself someone that you really believe is a man who walks the walk brother. He ain't got to be a preacher or someone with a degree, or as in my case even an every Sunday church goer. I learned about the Lord sitting in a jon-boat mostly or by a campfire at deer camp from a retired meat cutter. (I prayed too) I know this sounds crazy, but ask the Lord to help you and then open up your eyes, it ain't gonna take long. (PS you can ask him now, he's right there with you) Good Luck my friend...


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you to all you guy's who sent me a message it has really help me alot.just a little note last night i prayed for the first time and i mean really prayed and i tell you something i just started to cry do not know why but just did and after that i started to fell different like i had someone looking over me. i tell you what that was a great feeling. so thaks again i will be in touch with ya'll to let you know how its going.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 16, 2011)

Praise The Lord Almighty!!
Do you have a Bible you can read and understand ? If mot, PM your name and address and I would be more than happy to send you one, as would any of the other regulars in here.

Bill Jeffries


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope that by now someone who lives near you has made contact with you.
I love your description of what you experienced last night.  It tells me that your heart has been awakened.
I know Christians who haven't experienced that in the past 25 years.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus said..

Revelation 3:20
Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.


The Holy Spirit will guide you, just open the door and let Him into your heart, He'll take the lead.

Just say Yes, Lord, Yes!


----------



## Madman (Jul 27, 2011)

onfhunter1 said:


> hey guys i am ready to get to know the lord but i just do not know how to. i am ready to change my life and be a better person so if you can help i would realy be thankful



Do you have a prayer life yet?  I would recommend you start there.  I know I did.

Ask God to reveal Himself to you, in the form of the Father, of Jesus, and the Holy Spirit.  

He has promised that if you will "open the door he will come in."

Drop me a note if you wish, I have been where you are.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello onfhunter1, Good to hear. I would love to hear more of your story, not so much details, but if something major is going on in your life or if you have just been thinking about this recently.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re:*

My friend, I am still hoping to hear from you. God Bless!


----------

